# nice squat in willard, oh



## nameless (Sep 28, 2011)

first house to right of Marathon gas station, on main street...very close to EBD hopout, really nice place where cops wont fuck with you, and its in a town that traveling kids haven't fucked up


----------



## flashinglights (Sep 28, 2011)

...yet.


----------



## Peregrine (Sep 28, 2011)

i didn't know that squat was still kickin.. fuck the chessie cat lounge, its scary to go in there..

any cats coming thru willard though, should hit up my inbox if they need squats/grub for a sec, got transportation to take you to some killer kickdown spots too, just lemme know!


----------



## eclipse (Oct 2, 2011)

Just got to willard this morning, got a good squat, but want to hook up with some hoppers.loving this town so far!


----------



## ericwild (Jul 20, 2013)

Peregrine said:


> i didn't know that squat was still kickin.. fuck the chessie cat lounge, its scary to go in there..
> 
> any cats coming thru willard though, should hit up my inbox if they need squats/grub for a sec, got transportation to take you to some killer kickdown spots too, just lemme know!


 i will be comen tru willard in a week or 2 lets talk if your home


----------

